# DIY Bonefishing in Islamorada ?'s



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I suggest a guide. I went and found it to be the most fishless place I have ever been, except for tarpon.

Never mind, your other post says you have two guides lined up. Don't get the solo part.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am stubborn and like a challenge, lol. The guides I have lined up are one for the glades area and the other is a guy a used last year and will be fishing freshwater in Miami with him.

Lou


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Then get a guide. I went and litterly said to myself this place sucks. I am sure there are fish, but you need some local knowledge. Matter of fact, if I go back I will not bring my boat.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The bones swimming around Islamorda graduated summa cum laude


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Yep, there's a lot of pressure there. I'd tow the skiff down the road to Key West. Lot of fish down there...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Big pine was nice last weekend and wasn't even the best time of year. Didn't seem to be much competition either.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Can anyone recommend hotels in the area?

Lou


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Big Pine is gonna be WAY easier for bones than Islamorada. As stated above, Islamorada bones are tough! You should also check out Biscayne Bay. 

Now, if you do care to test your luck on an Islamorada bone, you can check out Shell Key. The spot is no secret. Those fish are known to turn everything down. However, you might get lucky. When looking for bonefish, look for flats that have current, near a channel or drop off. The fish will come up onto the flat from the deeper water, push across the flat as they eat and drop back into deeper water. 7 or 8 wt is fine, I suggest you bring a 9 just in case the wind kicks up, as it usually does. The bonefish have no shame in tailing in windy conditions, they actually seem to like it more. So if you got some wind, it will increase your odds of catching one, if you could see it. 

Now, hotel recommendations..... For Islamorada, I like staying at the Kon Tiki Resort. It's on the water near a lot of restaurants / bars, the marina is tucked away in the basin. You got the fly shop (florida keys outfitters) right across the road, and can easily get to World Wide Sportsman via skiff. It's a no frills type of hotel, but we love it. It's got an old florida keys charm. 

As for lodging down near Big Pine, there's the Big Pine fishing lodge, they rent cabins and RV space. Or you can rent a house at Venture Out Resort in Cudjoe Key. 
There's not much to do in the Big Pine area, but Key West isn't too far. If you like pizza, I suggest you check out Pizzaworks in Big Pine. Their Philly Cheesesteak Pizza is awesome.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll second the Fishing Lodge in Big pine. My buddies and I stayed in a "Rustic Campsite" for 3 nights and had a boat slip and it cost us less than $200 total. It was a nice place with showers and whatnot close by plus you can fuel up there every morning before you head out. I slept in a hammock every night and it was awesome. Plus the key deer keep walking in your site to hang out. I'll be heading back there for sure.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

When are you planning to go?
Later in the spring the flats inside and outside the bridges are likely places on an incoming. I started bonefishing down there on my own years ago.. the 1st 4 were rough, then slowly started to put it together. Honestly any expansive flat near deeper water with good habitat (turtle grass) and flow can be worthwhile. From BPK Fishing Lodge, we'd hit the flats inside the 7M Bridge as well as the oceanside off Ohio Key. 
Coupon Bight is another good area, weather permitting (Last time we got absolutely soaked in my buddy's skiff coming back in 3 footers with a strong offshore wind). Nearly blind from sunscreen and salt in the eyes. Sure was fun though.

Down near BPK, you're as likely to see permit on any flat (more than bones in my exp). So be ready for that.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Lots of folks prefer Marathon and especially Islamorada since there's more to do when you're not fishing, but I'm no longer a young rip-ass so I prefer the more quiet Keys. Had a buddy stay at Parmer's Resort near Big Pine and he liked it just fine.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Its pretty easy to tell from your post that some of you guys haven't learned the consequences for sharing certain info...especially about a good baby sitter else they'll never be available when you need them or even worse their price has gone up. shuuush.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Look into Old Wooden Bridge Fish Camp on Big Pine...last year I stayed at Parmers Resort on Little Torch Key (just across the bridge from Big Pine) and we had a blast. Great people, Kiki's is right down the street and has great food. I'd say go to the lower keys for sure!!! If you do, don't forget to eat at the Square Grouper. Cheers! (Sorry, not much help on the bonefish side of things)


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Had some great blackened tile fish tacos at KiKi's on Friday!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'll be down there late July. I really appreciate all the help. Lower keys sounds like the get for sure. I don't plan on doing anything but fishing. But will defiantly need a good bed at night ;-) 

Lou


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Brutus seafood in Marathon is really good. Can't comment on the bonefish, they are still on my list on fly. Seen them Oceanside around Bahia Honda but they weren't eating what I had on.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

MariettaMike said:


> Its pretty easy to tell from your post that some of you guys haven't learned the consequences for sharing certain info...especially about a good baby sitter else they'll never be available when you need them or even worse their price has gone up. shuuush.


LOL. I knew it. 
Pretty obvious that some of you are newbs and think things like that are secret spots.

Of course I kept my honey holes to myself.


----------

